# I'm new. Health problems with my 14 year old cat



## Renee1983 (Dec 6, 2011)

The picture above is my 14 year old cat, Sasha. I have had her since I was 15. Recently I took her to the vet to find out about the possibility of a dental. Her teeth are really bad. A dental ended up being out of the question. She had lost a half pound since her visit a month earlier. 

She acts normal.

She weighs in at 7 3/4 pounds. She is skinny and bony, but has been like that for a year, but maintained her weight and was eating okay. A few years ago she had pancreatitis and was switched to blue buffalo grain free food.

I recently started buying her blue buffalo grain free wet food. She eats about half a can a day, or a bit less.

My vet did a full blood panel on her last visit, but everything came back normal. She is due to have a GI panel on December 3rd. If that does not show anything then xrays will be done.

Money is tight right now, as my family spent $2,000 on my dog who passed away in August due to cancer. She was 13. I will find the money somewhere though.

I'm just afraid Im going to lose my cat as well. I've had her since she was seven weeks old.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

